# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Taugen diese Camcorder was?

## pippo94

Hey

Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem Camcorder um mal ein paar kleine 
DH-Videos zu drehen. Preislich wollte ich nicht so viel ausgeben und deswegen
hab ich mich gleich mal bei ebay umgesehen und folgende Camcorder gefunden:

cgi.ebay.de/MEDION-Full-HD-Ca...item5193ff6710

cgi.ebay.de/NEU-JAPAN-H5-FULL...item1c1442a737

cgi.ebay.de/FULL-HD-CAMCORDER...item2c560f1a64


Taugen diese Camcorder etwas und eignen sie sich auch für das filmen im DH Breich?? Mit den Technischen Angaben fang ich nicht allzuviel obwohl ich mit der Filmerei schon ein bisschen vertraut bin.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


ride on
pippo

----------

